
Bill Gates personally quashed Microsoft-Yahoo merger - nickb
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20080523/microhoo-the-gates-factor/
======
boredguy8
Sorry, but what is marijuana_sql.gif doing as the pic attached to that story?
Too funny...

~~~
Hexstream
“Yahoo is convinced they are a strategic imperative for Microsoft, although I
think sometimes that their execs must be smoking something,” said one source
who has been briefed on the talks.

~~~
boredguy8
Sure, but a picture used to extol the multitudinous virtues of the pot plant?
It seems like there must be some algorithm that thought that picture fit that
line, and not a human being.

------
sanj
Bill >> Steve

listening to him is what MSFT should do more of.

------
sanj
Bill >> Steve

listening to him is what MSFT should do more of.

------
sanj
Bill >> Steve

listening to him is what MSFT should do more of.

